# Can't mount USB Microtech cardreader

## celtic_hack

Ok. I have tried to figure this devfs thing out. I have the USB code compiled into the kernel. dmesg shows the device detected and usb-storage activated and scsi emulation activated. /dev doesn't show the device. /proc does.

root@gandalf brian # ls -l /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0

total 0

root@gandalf brian # ls -l /proc/scsi

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 27 15:35 ide-scsi

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 27 15:35 scsi

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 27 15:35 sg

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 27 15:35 usb-storage-0

But the usb-storage-0 directory is empty.

The control panel shows the microtech reader detected

The only clue to my problem is this.

uhci.c: uhci_transfer_result: called for URB c7f4ab40 not in flight?

I don't care if the d%!@ thing flies as long as it mounts. What is this.

----------

## ProGuy

I had trouble with the usb-storage thing too.

It turned out, that devfs isn't really able to detect those SCSI devices.

I used scsidev from http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/scsidev/, to be able to see the SCSI emulated device.

Why devfs won't work together with those USB SCSI-emulated devices is still a question to me, but well, I got it working enough  :Wink: 

Hope it helps.

----------

## SteveD

I have the Microtech Zio Smartmedia card reader. I worked for me (with devfs). I compiled USB as modules and made a shell script to load these modules when needed.

To make it work, you need to check the followings:

1/ Compile kernel with SCSI, SCSI general, SCSI disk support.

2/ Compile USB support. If you use Intel board use uhci for USB.

3/ Compile support for Sandisk SDDR-09 and Microtech Zio (should be both).

----------

## celtic_hack

 *SteveD wrote:*   

> I have the Microtech Zio Smartmedia card reader. I worked for me (with devfs). I compiled USB as modules and made a shell script to load these modules when needed.
> 
> To make it work, you need to check the followings:
> 
> 1/ Compile kernel with SCSI, SCSI general, SCSI disk support.
> ...

 

Well I never thought to include the Sandisk support. I have all the rest compiled into the kernel. I'll compile the modules, see if that helps. 

ProGuy - 

I downloaded scsidev and will try installing that. I had this stupid thing working with no problems in Mandrake. Well it'll be a week before I get to try any of this. Going to NY, and won't have a 'net connection. 

:'(

Thanks,

----------

## SteveD

I forgot 1 thing in my previous post:

1/ You need to compile both DOS and MSDOS support in the kernel.

Almost all cards (compact flash, smart media) use msdos file system. VFAT support is optional (for long name).

2/Compile USB as modules give you advantages of unloading the modules when not needed. I found out it is better that way with devfs.

I have firewire external hard drive and USB (Microtech Zio). Devfs has problems if you load both the same time. I have to unload the USB modules before loading the firewire modules.

----------

## celtic_hack

 *SteveD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1/ You need to compile both DOS and MSDOS support in the kernel.
> 
> Almost all cards (compact flash, smart media) use msdos file system. VFAT support is optional (for long name).
> ...

 

Well, I got it working without installing anything.

I recompiled the kernel, removing some of the compiled in usb code.

I then loaded just about every module I could, and it worked.

Backtracking, these are the modules I found I needed:

uhci or usb-uhci (compiled in usb-uhci),

sd_mod (was compiled in before, now a module),

vfat,

usb-storage (was compiled in).

I am loading these in in modules.automount now, except for usb-uhci.

I have the microtech cameramate reader. 

:')

I compiled the microtek and sandisk support as modules, but don't seem to need them. Well sandisk is enabled, not sure if it is in a module or in the usb-storage module. That may have been the problem.

Thanks for the help. Strange, that some pieces seem to need to be modules?!

----------

